# C# with iSeries



## jake22007 (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello,

Currently we have a PC system that connects to the iSeries system from client PC's using a native C# iSeries .Net provider that installs with client access.

Has anyone an example of some C# code or can give some hints on how from the C# client PC application we can allow a user to change their password on the iSeries server machine?

Also I'm guessing this is only possible to do if the users iSeries server password has not already expired, as then no connection can be made by the user to change the iSeries password. If I'm wrong in this assumption could you please let me know how this could be achieved also.

Many thanks in advance for any time you can give to this.


----------

